# Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Myrtle Beach, 7/1-7/8/17



## lily28 (May 19, 2017)

I have a 1-bedroom available for rental at Sheraton Broadway Plantation at Myrtle Beach 7/1/27-7/8/27, $700 for the week. Thanks


----------



## lily28 (May 24, 2017)

Still available


----------



## lily28 (May 30, 2017)

Bump


----------



## lily28 (Jun 7, 2017)

Still available


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jun 10, 2017)

lily28 said:


> Still available


is this still avvail ?  can offer $500. jill 904-403-7019


----------



## lily28 (Jun 17, 2017)

Still available


----------



## lily28 (Jun 21, 2017)

Still available. Price lower to $650 for 7 nights


----------

